# Caecilian worms..



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caecilian_worm

So, my local petshop has a couple for sale.. And my wife wants one..

I looked them up on Google and they seem not too shabby to have. But I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them and could give me some feed back. No matter what, I know I'm going to have and get one, so not getting one is almost out of the question. </3 Wife. lol

Currently I have a 35 gal "cube" looking tank. It is pretty good size. I have a few small things in it, 3 little crabs, a Reed Fish (some places call them Rope Fish), couple snails and gonna grab 3 gold fish this week, and a few more bottom feeders. (Yeah this take is an "oh thats neat.." kinda thing. Nothing wonderful.)

What should I expect witht he addition of the "worm"? Or will it fit in just fine?

Thanks a ton.

(Also any links to sites that tells more about it would be wonderful, what I found was VERY limited.)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats a werid mix of animals man..


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

cueball said:


> thats a werid mix of animals man..


lol yes, it is. But its great to watch. My daughter (who is 2) and many of our guest that stop by watch my tank all the time.

Everyone loves the Fiddler Crabs and the Reed fish the most.

.. Had shrim but the frog ate them.


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm assuming no one has one or have much feed back so I will offer some as I learn more. I picked mine up around 3PM today, its now 7PM and its the most active thing in the tank and awesome to watch!

Also has not bothered anything else yet, my tank is an odd mix of stuff. Fiddler Crabs, Snails, Guppies, Gold fish, Reedfish (aka Ropefish), African Frog, Upside Down Catfish.. The only thing that really causes any issues is the frog, he is getting a new home later this week.

I will take some pics of the tank and the "worm." Its pretty awesome, its about 18" long.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yes do show pics ...


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

I have some awesome pics and will get them posted ASAP but.. Does anyone know where to buy Brazilian Black Worms?

Thanks!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

As a kid, I used to come across these in rice fields and on the banks of small rivers back in the Philippines. They were everywhere especially after a prolonged rain storm.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PapaJT said:


> I'm assuming no one has one or have much feed back so I will offer some as I learn more. I picked mine up around 3PM today, its now 7PM and its the most active thing in the tank and awesome to watch!
> 
> Also has not bothered anything else yet, my tank is an odd mix of stuff. Fiddler Crabs, Snails, Guppies, Gold fish, Reedfish (aka Ropefish), African Frog, Upside Down Catfish.. The only thing that really causes any issues is the frog, he is getting a new home later this week.
> 
> I will take some pics of the tank and the "worm." Its pretty awesome, its about 18" long.


cant wait to see the pics


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

Watching this thing feed is UNREAL. I've never seen something so dramatic!

It took us forever to get him to eat his first meal last night but then he was catching on, and the show was great, I will attempt to do video of it later.

They have ho claws or anything as you can see so they rip their pray all over the place smash them around to rip them apart and knock them uncontentious!

Wow. I will get more pics ASAP!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

they look like the worms i feed my red bellies lol

congrats mate good luck with your new worm!


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, figured out the key to getting it (mine) to eat!

Earth worm, break off about 1.5 inches off the back end of it, then offer it the injured part of the worm segment. Takes a little but within a minute or two he is all over it.

I will get video, I hope this weekend.

I also found one (yes only one our of MANY) websites that sell them. http://www.somethingsphishy.com/product_in...products_id=704


----------

